# Thick, red stolons on my St. Augustine.



## Sid Baines (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey guys and gals,
NW Louisiana with mostly Palmetto St. Aug. I noticed this week as my grass is greening up there are a lot of thick, red stolons really creeping but they don't seem to be tacking down. I put down a prodiamine app in the fall and dithiopyr this January. Any ideas what might be causing the thick, red stolons?

Re-edit: The stolons are more of a reddish brown. There seems to be good root development at the nodes too. I guess I'm not too worried after all. Comments?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Photos?


----------



## Mudman-62 (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine is doing the same thing with red stolons and runners on top of ground guess I used too much prodiamine


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

If there is too much prodiamine, you will very clearly see the short clubbed roots on each node of the undersides of those runners that aren't tacking. Been there, not fun. If there aren't _any_ roots yet I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing myself.

Throw some play sand in the spots that aren't tacking down to speed the process. In my limited experience, it seems to me that the healthiest "runners" are the ones that don't always immediately root, probably because they get plenty of water from their well fed nearby nodes, and it's lateral growth is outpacing it's root growth.

Dark red/purple THICK stolons are usually Floratam...But I have seen plenty of new thin reddish stolons from Palmetto, and new skinny green stolons from floratam...New growth can be any color really, so trace the stolon back a few feet and see what color it is.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

More stressed the darker the stolon without roots Coming out of wither dont be too stressed yet


----------



## Sid Baines (Jun 1, 2018)

I edited my original post and added some pics.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Clubbed to much pre em


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I'd lightly disturb the ground with a leaf rake, and maybe put down a thin layer of sand or soil.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm certainly not a SA expert, but if I saw that in my yard I'd think, "Where the hell did this Floratam come from?"


----------

